# Backlit Foggy Graveyard



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I did a fog machine test tonight with a PVC pipe chiller to make sure everything was functioning properly.

I shot this image from my porch.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is sweet!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that the chiller made from 4" pvc filled with ice? I tried that last year and it didn't work at all. Looks like you got it right.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

that picture is simply perfect. If it were not for streetlights...I would love to have this same set up.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Niiiiiice!!

That is _exactly_ what graveyard ground fog should look like! Crossing my fingers for a windless night for you...


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That looks like a cut scene from a horror movie...a large budget horror movie. *Absolutely perfect*.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent pic.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

So cool! How did you set up your fogger? I had a regular fogger out in our graveyard on Friday night for a party and it covered the front of the home. I don't know how anyone even made it to the front door! I need to keep it in the ground. What did you do?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> So cool! How did you set up your fogger?


He used a PVC pipe chiller. He discusses the design in this thread:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2701


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very , VERY nice picture! That is definitely one to frame.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is GREAT!!!!

The lighting and fog are so perfect! It looks like it's right off of a movie set!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That graveyard looks to be right out of a movie. Superb job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Woody!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Absolutely perfect!! I love it!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice...definately a submission pic for the 2008 calendar.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------

